# 2 Man Crosscut Saw



## Single_Shooter (Dec 28, 2014)

I have this saw that has been in my possession for a few years in my garage. My wife thinks that I should make a pair of handles then pay someone to paint a mural or landscape on it and hang it over the mantle.

I considered giving it to a custom knife maker in exchange for a blade I can finish myself.

Once I posted it online in a place inhabited by custom knife makers the purists came out of the woodwork telling me it was a unique saw and that it would be sacrilege to destroy it or paint it and hang it.

But...nobody knows what kind of saw it is because of it's unique tooth set-up.

Does anyone in here know where I can find out what kind of saw I have?

And just to avoid confusion...by a 2-man saw...I mean the kind you push back and forth between 2 fellas without the assistance of a motor...


----------



## Honest John (Dec 28, 2014)

Do you have a pic ? I actually know a little about these. The handles are really hard to come by, but they are still used heavily in a lot of our national parks with "wilderness" designation.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2014)

Here is a link to a thread I set up on reference materials for crosscut saws:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/crosscut-saw-manuals-references.210332/

Below are the most common tooth configurations (USFS):


Painting would be a sacrilege if the saw is usable or restorable. Lot of factors go into a saw's value (size, type, manufacturer, condition, etc.). You can cruise around eBay to get some idea of what people pay for them, as well as see different styles of handles, etc., for sale.

There are a few companies that also sell new handles (non-sponsors, but you can Google 'crosscut saw parts').

Philbert


----------



## mad murdock (Jan 10, 2015)

Got a pic of it? They are not that hard to identify from the shape/size and such. I have a few, and restore them to be used. New handles are available and are reasonably priced. Crosscut Saw Co. Has anything you need to keep one going for years. Please don't paint it or have it cut up.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Jan 14, 2015)

Put a pair of handles on it and get a pardner for the other end and get some productive exercise.
It is PULLED thru the wood, not pushed.


----------



## blades (Jan 15, 2015)

Great cardio vascular work out. +1 on Crosscut Saw Co., Niagara, NY


----------



## Landmark (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## BeatCJ (Feb 7, 2015)

Single_Shooter said:


> I have this saw that has been in my possession for a few years in my garage. My wife thinks that I should make a pair of handles then pay someone to paint a mural or landscape on it and hang it over the mantle.
> 
> I considered giving it to a custom knife maker in exchange for a blade I can finish myself.
> 
> ...


Looks like the purists came out of the woodwork here, too.

Still have it? If it's really a knife blank or wall hanger you want, post up a photo, maybe we can work out a trade.


----------

